# Pre-holiday prep: waxing and fake-tanning questions!



## Pipsweet (May 9, 2009)

Hi ladies!

I'm headed to Malia with some girlfriends in early June (can't wait!) and wanted to ask a couple of questions about spray-tanning and waxing.

1) If I have a spray-tan the day before I go, will the fake tan stop me from tanning naturally? (Sorry, that sounds like such a stupid question now I've typed it haha!




)

2) Also, I wondered if it's possible to have a spray-tan and waxing done on the same day? Because I worry that I'll either wax all the tanned skin off, or be spraying onto sensitive post-wax skin? I was hoping to have underarms, legs and possibly bikini done...

TIA for any comments.


----------



## pinksugar (May 9, 2009)

hmm.

No, fake tanning will not stop you from 'real' tanning.

As for sensitivity... that's a good question. If you've got time, I'd probably do the waxing, and then the next day, or the day after that, do the fake tanning.

That's just what I'd do, to prevent any problems with sensitive skin. Mayber ring the salon and ask them? I'm sure some of the girls here will know for sure anyway


----------



## vesna (May 10, 2009)

I definitely do the tanning after the waxing although not right away. The last time I went on holiday I faked tanned a few days before going but when I had my legs waxed the day before my holiday the wax took all the tan off my legs. Not a good look for me. But I was using a realtively cheap self tan at the time so that may be to blame. Spray tan would probably not lift right off like that.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 10, 2009)

i would wait a day for the spray tan after the waxing, especially if oyu are planning to have your underarms or bikini line done cause you need to give the folicles time to close up a bit or risk getting them cloged with fake tanner


----------



## Amantis (May 10, 2009)

And make sure you use sun screen whenever. Even if you've got a fake tan, it doesn't protect your skin. People always forget that. But I highly doubt that a fake than will stop you from tanning naturally, as all it does is put some colour on your skin. But definitely wax first, then wait at least 24 hours before doing any fake tanning. Your skin's pretty sensitive after the wax and you might get the hard work stripped off if you tanned first.


----------



## Bec688 (May 10, 2009)

The spray tan will not protect you from the sun in anyway, you can still burn, so definately bring your sunscreen! Same deal with tanning, the spray tan isn't a barrier, it is still possible to tan through it.

In regards to getting waxed and spray tanned on the same day. BAD idea! Your skin is still sensitive after the wax and if a tan is applied over it, it can cause irritation to the skin. Also the tan will go 'dotty' by settling in where the hair has just been removed. I generally tell my clients to come back the day after or 2 days after their wax to get their tan done.


----------

